# Solenoid Valve



## يقظان القيسي (9 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخوه الاعزاء
هل بالامكان تزويدي بمعلومات عن ال Solenoid Valve
مع فائق التقدير
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## mazen1973 (10 يناير 2007)

A solenoid valve is an electromechanical valve for use with liquid or gas controlled by running or stopping an electrical current through a solenoid, which is a coil of wire, thus changing the state of the valve. The operation of a solenoid valve is similar to that of a light switch, but typically controls the flow of air or water, whereas a light switch typically controls the flow of electricity. Solenoid valves may have two or more ports: in the case of a two-port valve the flow is switched on or off; in the case of a three-port valve, the outflow is switched between the two outlet ports.

Solenoid valves may use metal seals or rubber seals, and may also have electrical interfaces to allow for easy control. Multiple solenoid valves can be placed together on a manifold

A spring may be used to hold the valve opened or closed while the valve is not activated.


----------



## يقظان القيسي (10 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخي العزيز
شكرا جزيلا على استجانتك السريعه و اأمل ان احصل على معلومات اكثر تفصيل معززه بالصور تشمل الانواع المختلفه من حيث الفولتيه و طريقة الربط و نوع المعدن المصنوع منه و كذلك الشركات المصنعه والاسعار 
مع فائق الشكر و التقدير 
اخوك
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## ابو حسين (11 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 

أنظر هذا الرابط : 

الصمامات الكهرطيسية المستخدمة في أجهزة التبريد Solenoid Valves


----------



## يقظان القيسي (11 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخي العزيز
شكرا جزيلا على استجانتك السريعه جدا و هذا من الكرم


Thank's very much for your Attent
.Solenoid Valve
Pressure = 4 Bar
Voltage = 24 Volt
Medium = Gasoil
Orifice = 1" , 1"1/2 , 2" , 4"
The best type which I looking for is - Flange Type
With my best Regards


----------



## Ahmed_eng (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
عندى تكييف 5 حصان وال circiut breaker بتاعه فصل واشغله تانى ويفصل بعد دقيقتين ارجو معرفه المشكله
ارجو الرد هل هو over load او غير ذلك


----------



## wassim sahyoun (15 يناير 2010)

salam alaykom


----------



## عمراياد (15 يناير 2010)

http://www.norgren.com/document_resources/KIP/Valves03.pdf


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 يناير 2010)

شكر وتقدير على روح التعاون .

جزاكم الله خير جزاء وتسلموا لنا .

تقبلوا فائق التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## شريف ميهوب (16 يناير 2010)

ألاخ العزيز يقظان القيسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

ارجو منك مشاهدة هذا الفيديو ونتمني أن يكون مفيد بإذن الله

Solenoid Valve How It Works

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPVNnVEq7Lk


----------



## rasmi (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## YOUSEF1000 (5 يوليو 2010)

يمكن هدا الموقع يفيدك
http://home.wxs.nl/~brink494/schuif_e.htm


----------



## م.عمرو ياسين (30 أغسطس 2010)

jkklhj


----------

